# fourth seat belt on ford duetto



## 108838 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi there
Does anyone knows if it is possible to add a fourth seatbelt to a ford duetto auto sleeper?
I own one and would like to be able to drive four people safly and legaly...
As well, does anyone knows where to get an awning specificly for this campervan if there is one.
thank you for any info.


----------

